# Z Scale



## tyronerobinson (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Standard gauge Z_scale, or Nn3?*



tyronerobinson said:


>


tyronerobinson;

From the bulk size of the locomotive, particularly the cab, it looks like it might be a narrow gauge loco. Nn-3 is N-scale railroading using Z-scale track, loco mechanisms, and trucks. On the other hand, the boxcar looks like standard gauge Z-scale. Regardless of scale, or gage, It's a very good photo of some good looking models! :appl:

Thanks for sharing;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

